Ask HN: What is the cheapest way to get leads for a free corporate product? - somid3
======
somid3
This is important because if you're making a free corporate tool -- let's say
a free Trello or Basecamp or email client -- by the nature of having a free
product you won't have a budget to market ala Google with $2 CPC. So for new
and free products, what is the best way to reach to corporate users -- is
email worth it?

